# SLC Snowboard shops



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

what brand? capita signal tech-nine nitro burton dinosaurs will die saloman k2 battaleon are at milosport in slc burton rome neversummer mervin smokin and ride at saltypeaks in slc... if you are going to be up north in ogden for powder mtn or snowbaisin check out the shop decade


www.milosport.com

www.saltypeaks.com

dont know decades web addy sooooo http://www.dexknows.com/business_profiles/decade_snow_and_skate-b671976


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Poto said:


> Can anyone recommend a good snowboard shop in SLC, Utah. My mate wants to purchase a board and have it waiting in UTAH for him when we arrive in Feb
> Cheers


Ask for Jason Britton at Salty Peaks. He definitely knows his stuff and is really laid back. I'm a pretty thorough buyer and rarely make impulse buys...I must have gone in 4 times before I decided on the NS Premier. He was extremely patient and really gave me straight forward answers.


----------



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies
Lets hope the pow comes to SLC:cheeky4:


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

On the topic of PC & SLC. Any good places that rent performance oriented demo boards?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

eelpout said:


> On the topic of PC & SLC. Any good places that rent performance oriented demo boards?


i was out in pc recently and i was told bazooka at pcmr is specialized in boards and have demos for rent.
________
ZOLOFT SETTLEMENT


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Salty and Milosport also rent demos ... 20 bucks a day up to 40 bucks applied to a purchase .. call either for models and sizes


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> i was out in pc recently and i was told bazooka at pcmr is specialized in boards and have demos for rent.





burritosandsnow said:


> Salty and Milosport also rent demos ... 20 bucks a day up to 40 bucks applied to a purchase .. call either for models and sizes


Looking mostly at GNU, Lib-Tech and NeverSummer...

Thanks guys!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

eelpout said:


> Looking mostly at GNU, Lib-Tech and NeverSummer...
> 
> Thanks guys!


Salty is the local dealer for all three of those .. in fact they have 2011 boards from both Mervin and NS already on the floor.... Salty Peaks Snowboard Shop - specialty snowboarding gear since 1987


----------

